# chocolate lab pup



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

looking to buy a chocolate lab female pup and was wondering what are some good kennels to look at,pups for sale etc., all replys welcome.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Where are you located


----------



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

im in eastern montana


----------

